
LIMBO Game for iPhone and iPad - felipebueno
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/limbo-game/id656951157?mt=8
======
felipebueno
It says "Requirements: Compatible with iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPhone
5, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation), iPod touch (5th
generation) and iPad. Requires iOS 6.0 or later. This app is optimized for
iPhone 5." but it didin't work on my iPhone 4.

~~~
tonylemesmer
at the top in the description: says 4s is required.

~~~
felipebueno
Ok, but when I'm buying an app I look for the minimum requiriments where it's
supposed to be and it's like that:

"Requirements: Compatible with iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPod
touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation), iPod touch (5th
generation) and iPad. Requires iOS 6.0 or later. This app is optimized for
iPhone 5."

It's a bit misleading don't you think?

~~~
tonylemesmer
completely misleading. I would have thought this would be set in the metadata
for the app correctly. Android devices actually prevent you from purchasing
and installing on incompatible hardware (I have an Android not an iPhone, my
wife has an iPhone 4).

I was quite excited when I saw that Limbo was on iOS but disappointed with the
high minimum requirements.

